# garage walkthrough newb question



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Since my yard is bursting at the seams, I have been thinking about doing a garage walkthrough. I have a two car garage with a workable space of 15' x 17'. I plan on using Terra's Haunt Panel (1" x 2" frame with landscape fabric). I would like to use the door system as laid out here in order to get the most bang for my space.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20812&highlight=Labyrinth+Doors
I have mocked up a 3D model in Sketchup. My question is: how wide should the path be? The design I came up with would have 30" wide paths, roughly the width of a doorway. Is this too narrow?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OSHA considers 28" to be the minimum width needed for exit access. Wider might be better, depending on how scary your haunt is


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Personally I go with 3' wide hallways. Narrower is more frightening, but I've had people go through mine in wheelchairs, and I like to leave things accessible in case of emergency. Safety first.


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

*hay*

just take over the neighbors yard.
Greghttp://www.hauntforum.com/images/smilies/googlyeyes.gif


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The narrower the halls/passages, the more likely people are to bump into it and handle the surfaces. If you are going to have it wheelchair accessible then you need to consider the turning radius of the wheelchair with leg supports out front. If you are going to have drop panels or scares along the path, then you need room for those panels to drop or actors to hide and jump out in too.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I do my haunt in a one car garage + backyard. The garage portion is very narrow but it's important to remember what you're using for walls if you go a narrower route. Black plastic can be troublesome. I usually use thick plastic and 1x2 board bracing. They feel around and get the idea where to walk. Never had a problem. But lighting it just right helps too. If you have the room I'd at least try to go 3ft or 4ft wide. To save space make short turns here and there


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I know I say this all the time when haunter's want to have people go into certain parts of their home. You need to check with your insurance company on you home owners and see if you will need to increase your coverage. If you haven't done it already, but you might see about getting some type of short term coverage since you will be letting people into you garage and not just your front yard.

You will be increasing your liability if someone get hurt or injured during the haunt and you want to make sure your covered for anything that might come up. They might be able to guide you on what your city or county might require as well for these type of things. I know a lot of people may just say don't worry about it, and just go for it. But it is better to be safe than sorry down the road. It's not like it used to be when I was a kid back in the day, you really have to watch out for number one these days! :jol:


----------

